# Texturing Tool



## Graybeard (Jan 18, 2020)

Just saw this on another site. Looks interesting because you can use smaller burrs than the other texturing tool use. Might be nice for pens and small boxes etc.

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodworking-tips-1103mar/minitexturingtool.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 18, 2020)

Now this is really interesting. I think I might give it a try. I do have Sorby texturing set but never thought to try it in a pen blank. Thanks for posting this up


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2020)

I'll have to look at this on my pc in the morning. 
Interesting idea though....


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 19, 2020)

I actually have one made by a friend. Not this plan though. It won't spin well at all. They suggest using oil on them but seems to me that oil and dust don't mix well. Hate to use silicone around wood too. Any ideas?


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 19, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> I actually have one made by a friend. Not this plan though. It won't spin well at all. They suggest using oil on them but seems to me that oil and dust don't mix well. Hate to use silicone around wood too. Any ideas?


Graphite in a spray can?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 20, 2020)

Interesting.

Les


----------



## Maverick (Jan 20, 2020)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing. Here is a link that has a video of one in use.

https://www.henrytaylortools.co.uk/decorating_elf.html


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 22, 2020)

I did order the kit from Highland Hardware. It came to a total of $40 including shipping. Here's a picture should you want to get the parts and make one yourself. Many of you could do it in a heartbeat. 



 

There are two rare earth magnets, the nylon washer is about one inch long, the top is a sleeve the components are glued into. I'll see if I can use some Florida wood from Lou to make a handle tomorrow after I get done plowing snow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 24, 2020)

Well, the plowing went longer than I thought and I had a pre-0p visit today, hopefully I can finish the tool this weekend. I'm using some apple from Lou. I'm afraid the apple didn't appreciate moving from humid Florida to winter dry Wisconsin. I was able to use super glue on a couple of cracks and so far, so good.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 29, 2020)

ok, here's the completed tool using apple from Lou. Apologize for the pictures, lighting is bad in my shop for photos but I wanted to get this done.



 

The Florida apple wood didn't like the Wisconsin dry winter to well. Played with a Wagner texturing tool. Have to figure that one out too.

A pendant using the cutter show above. The center is with the Sorby texturing tool.



 

Craft supply blue dye with Chestnut white liming wax.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 29, 2020)

This is the Sorby texturing tool.



 

Pendant using the Sorby. The edge texture is with the spiral tool that I showed first.



 

Again with Craft Supply dye and Chestnut white liming wax.

So my conclusions: The courser the cutter, the better the impression. I tried some with the carbide burrs but they were just to fine. Also the home made one takes a 1/8 th inch shaft, the same as the Elf so there would be no need to have both. 

Hope this is helpful. I'm looking forward to doing a little more playing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for doing this review David. Knowing what you know now, do you think it is worthwhile to have?


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 29, 2020)

Only one and the kit I got is cheapest. The Elf tool is more expensive https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/49/4555/henry-taylor-Decorating-Elf-4-Piece-Set However you have to make a handle for the kit. Of course if you look at the parts list and source stuff you can make it cheaper than the $40 for the kit no doubt. I do pendants which my wife works on adding findings and beads or whatever she wants. 


 
It works great for that but I'm not sure how I'd use it for pens. Bottle stoppers and larger handles for ice cream scoops might be interesting. Time will tell. If anyone uses one please share what you did and your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

